# How to distribute my iPad App that i developed to specific people in an organization?



## premrajmaniraj (Oct 4, 2012)

1. We develop apps for a particular organization and our App has to be distributed within the organization(nearly 2500 users) and should not be visible to the public. We read about Volume Purchase Program and it seems pretty ok but we would like to know if this is the best or is there any better ways to do this.

2. If suppose we go with the Volume Purchase Program and have distributed our App to our customer, how do we distribute an update version to them? Is it the same way as we did the first release?

3. If suppose we have updated our App via iTunes Connect to the App store, How will the customers be notified about the update?


----------



## parystec (Nov 7, 2012)

We also would like to make our VNC app available for internal use but are not sure how to go about support and updates. Any advice would be great.


----------

